# IUI Girls Part 153



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Come on Molly you are slacking  
New Home peeps good luck


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies. Just a quick update for you.

Phoned my current clinic today to see what has been said and what is happening concerning the satellite patient thingy. The lady said that she spoke to embryologist, and she doesn't know anything about being a satellite patient. DOH!! 
Anyway, she told me to phone back the Bridge centre to see what is involved and how much it could cost. She also advised me about becoming a patient at the Bridge Centre. I don't think i could do that - the coming back and forth from the centre of London doesn't appeal to me.

I rang the Bridge Centre. They said that they need to set up from scratch a new satellite unit at my current clinic. But she said that it won't happen over night. They have to fill forms in, get approved by the HFEA and so on. DIUI in the past has cost us £400, going with the Bridge Centre would cost £900-1000!!!!  

I might as well go for egg share IVF at that cost. That only costs £1500 and is slightly more successful.   It's so confusing.

Got an appointment booked for the 20th April to discuss egg share IVF in Salisbury. 
Have been massaging today, and you'd never of wanted to in my shoes this morning. I was massaging a pregnant lady that is due at the beginning of May. Gutting!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Hope i don't seem too moany?

Mouse x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Mouse I really feel for you honey, sending you a big  , good luck for your appointment.

Deborah how are you petal.

Britta glad basting went well eventually  

Nothing much happening here, getting alot of stabbing pains on my left side, hormones still all over the place  .

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrina - im fine, started spotting at work yesterday so its definately all over for me, just looking forward to going away next month and hopefully starting again in june, hope you are well.

brita - best of luck sweetie.

mouse - i pay £720 for my assisted DIUI but i know thats fairly low compared to some other clinics, i think the neaer you get to london the more expensive it can be.  i really admire you considering egg share, i really dont think i could do it.


big   to everyone.

xxdebxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hiya girlies

Chickadee - ta for the kind words. Sorry to hear you're feeling crap, not long now.
Pri and Corrina, so sorry that I didn't wish you   yesterday.
Kitty - Best of luck for tomorrow. How did the jab go? I'm waiting on an LH surge so don't know when mine will be.
Mel - Best of luck for May - it'll fly by, hopefully.
Tracey - Good luck for the appointment tomorrow.
Britta -        and best of luck on the  . Hope I'll be joining you soon.

Big   to everyone else - Deb, Misky, Katrina and everyone else on the other thread.

 and  

Sam xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jillypops, your in box if full, cant PM you.

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Millers

HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY

Hope you have had a great day

Katrina


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cathy - being 30 isn't so bad really  Hope you've had a good day

Britta glad the basting went ok

Kitty are you being basted tomoro? sorry lost the plot a bit  Good luck if you are

Sam you are definitely being done aren't you? so good luck to you

Sorry I really don't have the energy to do any more personals - still feeling awful and need to get back to bed...

J x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well!

Mouse -   with your appointment sweetie. I'm sure it'll all work out for you    I know what you mean about being kicked in the teeth with the massage you gave today.  I was at hospital today (for something unrelated) and while I was waiting outside I overheard 3 different people phoning their loved ones to tell them their new baby news and also seen a doting husband walk out the hospital with this mass of gigantic "its a girl" balloons.    It seems to be everywhere we turn, isn't it?

Deb - You'll have better luck in June    It will do you the world of good going away next month and I really hope you have a fantastic time.

Katrina - Thinking of you chick! Heres a wee   for you.

Pri - I was sooo pleased to here your AF started on Friday night    How you feeling with your injections? Hope you had a great birthday x

Hope everyone is doing great  

Luv Sweetpea x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Oops forgot to add Britta in so here is one just for you................

   on your   

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.  

Dont forget to rest-a-plenty  

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello peeps,

Britta - glad the 'posting' went OK - hey, maybe we can make that a new term in our ttc vocabulary!  

Mouse - you poor thing. It doesn't rain but it pours .... I hope your  next appointment goes well and you work out an action plan. Then you'll have something definate to focus on.    

Chickadee - thanks for the good luck wishes. You've been quite peaky dusing your 2WW haven't you? Hope that's a good sign!!  

Sweet Pea - hope you're OK after all your pg women shenanigins. Grrrrrrrrrr.

Cathy - happy birthday!  

Deb - has AF definately arrived then?? Have you done another test just in case??  

Katrina - hope you're not giong too   chick.

Tracey - good luck with your appt tomorrow   

Liz - hope you're OK hun 

Sam - hope you'll be joining me v soon. Injection wasn't too bad last night so fingers crossed for my basting (or posting) tomorrow,

A big   to everybody else! 

Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Kitty good luck for basting chick   

Chickadee, hope you feeling better ( hope being ill is a good sign fingers crossed for you hun!   )

Mouse, sorry about your clinic and probs with donors, hope you get better luck with egg share   

SweetPea, when are you starting tx? Maybe we will be cycle buds?  

Katrina hope your 2WW isnt driving you    

Deb good luck for next cycle hun, enjoy your hol  

Sam hope you get basted soon hun  

Hi to everyone else (sorry my brain is frazzled and I'm crap at remembering everyone and their treatments!!!)     

Special hug for Magpie...hope you're okay chick XXX


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Britta I know what you mean about the basting being a bit painful, the doc had 3 different catathers up there before decided to NIP  my cervix open with some forcep thingys, I nearly coughed myself hoarse!! I had AF type pains & spotting for 2 or 3 days.  Just think it will all be worth it. Stay positive  & don't forget to tell the other half you can't do ANY housework for 2 weeks  .

Good luck Sam & Kitty hope your bastings go brilliantly and that little tadpole hits the target!!! 

Tracey good luck for tomorrow 

Mouse I think you must be a superstar for massaging a pregnant women.  Our neighbour's due to give birth any day now, & I know it sounds mean but I've kind of been avoided her (I know, I feel such a B**ch)  DH has got all the info from her (he's too friendly to avoid people, also too nosy!) so I know he'll make me go round.  And I'll do it now, thinking, well if Mouse can massage a pregnant women........ 

Kizzy thanks for the info, I hope mine comes a bit early, I don't think the one straight after my   was a proper one coz it only lasted 3 days.  Sorry, You'll think I'm obsessed with the  !!  Where abouts are you with your treatment, are you having to jab yourself yet?


A BIG   to everyone else 

 

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mel,
Self jabbing begins 14th April after baseline scan    

I am officially down regging at the mo!! Dont ask.... I have no clue why some of us have to and some of us dont!!   

I hope your AF comes early too hun so you can get started!!!!!


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzy,

You must be reading my mind,  I've just been looking at a few posts to see if I could find out what down regging was. How crazy is that!!  I don't know if I've done it or not, because I don't know what it is.  I was going to post the question on ask a nurse, but didn't want to look completely  .

Mel xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                  
      
                      
2006 Sucess 
    
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April
Liz Natural cycle BFP April

2ww Baby Makers 
                                            
Carrie
Katrina
Britta
Kitty
Going it alone
Andy
Pri

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go                       
          
Misty
Claire
Kizzymouse

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                    
                  
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kely42
Rebecca
Coral
Mands
Mouse14
Anita
Sam
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair 
Jan T
Jules77
Debs
Chickadee
Tracey
Sarah30
Sweet pea

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 
              

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

mel

Down regging = injections or sniffing ( dunno about that just heard someone else doing it!!!) to suppress ovaries and natural cycle so it can be controlled by clinic.

But I stil dont know WHY some ppl do and some dont!!

I had all my ovulation tests and all fine so I dont really understand, I will ask at clinic!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Just catching up as I am not on here everyday.
Misky / Debs / KizzyMouse / Mel - thanks for your messages. I phoned the clinic yesterday and they confirmed that I couldn't do back to back treatments, coz of the drugs, so I have a month off. Probably a good idea, so that we can chill out a bit and rest. We have an appointment booked on the 18th to talk through our treatment options so that is not too long to wait.

Britta - Good luck now you are on the 2ww - sending you lots of  
Kitty & Sam - Hope your bastings go well
Mouse - Sorry to hear you are having a nightmare with the clinic. I hope it all works out with the egg share appointment.

Good luck to everyone else at different stages and send you all  

Jules xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies.
Sorry I've not been on much, I've been feeling a lot more active these last couple of days and am trying to get out and about a bit to prepare myself for going back to work on Thursday. It will be so strange as I've not been for 4 weeks! Eek. My boss has been so great but we're a department of 2 so I bet she's been tearing her hair out. 

Kizzy, hello chick! How's the down regging going? OK I hope honey.

Leonara, how are you feeling now? Has it all sunk in?

Kitty, how was the basting? Fingers crossed that this cycle turns out perfectly for you honey and you get what you so rightly deserve.    

Chickadee, I've lost track honey, when are you testing? Hope you're feeling better chick. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Sam, good luck also for your basting.

Mouse, hope the appt goes well for you! 

Britta, good luck and postive vibes for your 2ww.

Rebecca, how are you doing? Have you come to any decision about when you're going to try again? I'm having great fun wedding planning. I've even been looking at maternity wedding dresses online! I just keep getting nervous about buying it and the pg going wrong somewhere. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard.

Charlie, hello! Not sure if you pop back here much. I'm going for my second scan today - 7 weeks +2. If this is all ok I might relax a little and feel brave enough to pop over to the BFP board. 

Katrina, how is everything with you?

Kizzy, hello chick. Hope you're doing ok honey.

Pri, hello honey. How's things?

Corrina, hope you're well and enjoyed your birthday.

Claire, thanks once again for the list and hope you're doing well.

Jillypops, good luck for your appt today.

Jan, how are you doing? 

Deb, also how are you?

Misky, I know you may not be around much but if you pop on, hope the house move is going ok.

Clare, how is this cycle going for you? Any sign of being basted?


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


just to let you know that it is a definate BFN for me again, will need to ask clinic when we can cycle again, hopefully it will be june but with the shortage of donor sperm im not too confident about that.


cathy - happy 30th sweetie, i was in denial about turning 30, i dont think i wanted to leave my 20's, have a fab time.

lu - hope everything goes ok when you go back to work.

jules - best of luck for may honey.

kizzy - you can D/R at my clinic too but dont know when they advise it instead of just having a stimmed cycle on its own.

katrinar - hope you are well honey


hope you all are well.

xxdebxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

thankyou all for your good luck messages (todays the day  )

Chickadee - sorry to hear your still not feeling well, hopefully a good sign   

Britta - how are you hun? sending you   

Mouse - 20th April will soon be here (before you know it), wishing you lots of luck with egg share 

Kittyh - good luck with basting today, keep in touch  

Katrina - how u doing?, hope the pains go, sending you  

Kizzymouse - i may sound a bit    but what exactly is downregging (alot of people seem to talk about this)

Sam - good luck with basting

Deb30 - sorry to hear your news, roll on June   

hello to everyone i have forgot (still half asleep)   


tracey


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck with basting Tracey!

Downregging is suppressing your normal cycle so clinic can control it, I had an injection on Day 21 to stop ovaries and lining producing anything!

Last time I had menopause symptoms this time nowt so far!!

Good cos didnt like hot flushes! And night sweats, they may still come as I'm only day 6 into it!!

      for your basting and 2WW

xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse

i'm not being basted today, i have appointment to see cons, as tx was abandoned last month   due to no follies after 25 days of injecting and blood levels went down instead of rising! so been waiting for today for a couple of weeks to see whats next for me 

thanks for explaining downregging (i can be a bit  )


tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the birthday wishes - I felt quite emotional yesterday morning but I got over it.  Had a fairly quiet day - looking forward to the party this Saturday.  This is going to be my last big one before our treatment starts.

Sorry no personals - haven't had time to catch up as we haven't had internet access for 2 days.

Chat later
Cathy


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Morning,

AF arrived last night, so now have period pains as well as my chest infection thing to deal with... 
Feeling pretty rotten still so heading back to bed. Have the rest of the week off work tho so will be on the mend soon, I hope.

Sorry no personals today

J x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all 

Sorry I havent been on for a couple of days and  very much all for the birthday messages...

Carrie and Cathy - hope you both had a very     too 

Tracey -   for your appointment hun.. (I was also trying to find out what downreggin was-had no idea)

Chickadee - So sorry hun -    

Mouse - Sorry to hear you are being messed about by the clinic, I hope all works out for you at your appointment    

Deb - Sorry about bfn - hope you dont have to wait too long to try again, I know that's just as hard as the 2ww  

Lu - So nice to see back on and a little more chirpy...Take it easy when you go back to work and   for your scan hun...    ....  I doing ok,  very much for asking..Just waiting now for ovulation - should be next week (hopefully before Easter) 

Kizzy -  with downregging (now I know what it is)    

Leorna - Hope you are feeling a little better       - take it easy hunand enjoy the pg

Kitty and Sam -  with basting today     

Katrina - How you doing honey on the   

Jillypops -  for your appt, hope all goes well

Britta - So the  has started ?  Make sure you get plenty of rest and what a great chance to be spoilt rotten 

Jules77 -  for your appt on 18th - It will be here before you know it

Mel -           - A little AF dance for you - It worked for me !!

Sweetpea - Thanks hun for the message, I had a lovely birthday, was celebrating from sat-mon, got totally spoilt by DH..  Th einjections are not too bad - DH is doing a great job, didnt really feel the 1st one, 2nd one was a little painful..3rd one is tonight, he is out so have asked my mum to come over and help
Got my scan on Friday...

Liz -     Im lost for words - So sorry honey.... I really hope it works out next month babe...  

Yonny - Welcome and  on the   

Misky - Sorry about the -ve test...  with your move.. Im also moving on 24th...will be during my 2ww - will have to let DH do everything

A very big   to anyone Ive missed - hope you are all ok.....



Pri...xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm supposed to be lying on the sofa while DH goes out and gets provisions (creme egg request).
Basting went really well. We had loads of really good quality   so fingers crossed they work their magic. Can't believe I'm back on the dreaded   .

Eek- - DH back!

Chickadee - so sorry hun. I thought it was your turn this time. Heop it works for you next time. 
Deb - sorry AF in full flow. How crap this all is    
Must go!
Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry Tracey, I get confused with everyones situations!! 

Kitty glad to see your basting went well and you are eating creme eggs YUM!!!  

Chickadee so sorry love, I know how you feel its pants!! HUGS hun hope you feel better soon XX 

Well I have no symptoms wotsoever from drug, but I know it'll be working!

Only a week on friday to go til 1st scan!!      


Hi to everyone else, sorry dashing off to gym (its great they have tv's and I am addicted to deal or no deal!!!)


XXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls  

What does tx mean?  I feel stupid for asking but I'm still getting to grips   with the abbreviations!  I'm getting better though...well so I keep telling myself  

Good luck Pri with your scan on Friday I'll be thinking of you sweetie.  How are you feeling with your injections, are you getting any horrible symptoms?

Luv and luck to everyone
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Sweetpea - Tx is treatment...
Injections are ok - so far no side effects....let's hope it stays that way

How are you doing honey ?

Pri..xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


kitty - glad everything went well, best of luck   

katrina - hope you are ok sweetie.


just a quickie to let you know that i might be cycling again this month, the clinic think they might have a donor for me, wasnt planning as you know to have another one so early after my BFN but i just want to get back into it again, have to call them tomorrow to find out.  i had to leave work today after only being there for about 10 minutes, i'd been fine emotionaly up till the point of seeing my 2 b/f's and then the tears came so d.h came and collected me, he even took me shopping to cheer me up.

big   to everyone

xxdebxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Pri
I thought thats what it was but didn't want to make an  of myself just incase it wasn't  

Hopefully AF will appear around the 29th of this month (give or take a day) so I will start to take the clomid the day after.  I cannot wait till it all starts, just so that its actually started..if you get what I mean!  

Luv and   thoughts to all!
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hiya girlies

Sweetpea - know just what you mean, felt so good when mt AF came just so that I could get on the rollercoaster. Best of luck hun.
Deb-great news to hear that you're  
Claire - big thanks for the list
Cathy - Happy birthday hun
Chickadee - So sorry to hear that the witch arrived, is it still worth testing? And yes I am def being done this month. Am peeing on a stick each morning just waiting for that surge. Will be a little annoyed if it isn't tomorrow as I get two bastings a month so If I want to get two in before the weekend it needs to be tomorrow.
Tracey - how did the appointment go?
Kitty - How did the basting go?
Jules - best of luck for the month off.
Big hi to everyone else - Leonora, Yonny, Carrie, Jillypops, Katrina, Lucy, Misky, Britta, Mouse, Mel, Kizzy. Anyone else?

Love and hugs

Sam x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Deborah, thats good news you can cycle again, whishing you the best of luck, sorry you were feelin low today honey, hope you feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else, sorry its short just in from work, going to cabbage now.

Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Everyone 
Hope you are all well,

Sweetpea, Hope AF arrives on time so you can get started on the clomid!! 
Sam "Good Luck" with your bastings! 
Deb, glad you are getting back on with things, i hope its good news for you 2Moro & you can get started again 
Pri, Good Luck at your scan and hope the injections aren't sending you too 
Kitty, Glad basting went well, when is your test date, we should be due to test at nearly same time, this is my first 2ww so already feeling stressed an only on DAY 1!!! GOOD LUCK
Chickadee, sorry about AF, hope you feel better soon 
Cathy, Hope you had a good b'day, have a good one on Saturday!! 
Tracey, How did you go at the hospital?
Lucy, glad you are doing OK, good luck back at work and take it easy!
Jules, hope you enjoy your month off (if you can) and relax a bit!!

Hi to everyone else, i have probably got the list above all wrong, but, i tried....!!!
Could not possibly do anymore because i find it sooooo confusing. So a big HELLO to those who i did not get to!!
Well i am on day 1 or 2 of 2ww, not sure which - is the day of basting day 1 or is today day 1, the day after i got basted? I'm rubbish!  I spoke to my doc this morning cos i have been getting really bad pains in the bottom of my stomach, she said it was quite normal and it would go in a few days. I went back to work 2day and have been helping the cleaners and was doing things without thinking, lifting, hoovering steps etc... i kept forgetting that i should maybe take it easy, but i suppose if i sat around not doing anything i know i would obsess!
Anyway, Love and Luck to all. 
Britta xxx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

A big hello to everyone

It is so difficult to keep track of everyone, I would like to congratulate all those with bfp, cross my fingers for those on the tww and send big huggs out to everyone else


 

I would love to kee[ track of everyone in here since I will hopefully be starting IUI at some point.


Good luck everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

Britta - how are you today?     how are the pains hope they go soon   

Kitty- so glad basting went well, how did you find it ? was it painful  

Kizzy - hows the   going?

Deb - great news   that you may be cycling this month, hormones eh! you let it all out hun    how sweet of dh to take you shopping

Pri - How are you doing?

Sarah30 - have you any idea when you will be starting iui?

Chickadee - how are you feeling today?  

 to everyone i have missed (still asleep this morning)  

anyway my hospital appoinment yesterday   first of all did not get seen till 3.45pm (appt was at 2.25pm) then when i get in to see cons he says that before i went back i should have had blood test to check hormones as they have not been checked 2 years and need to find out why i am not responding to tx  , so firstly had to have pg test (as i am late 2 weeks) was wishing it was positive (in my heart of hearts i knew it wouldnt be  ) but a girl can wish eh!! and then went to have blood test and have got to go back on the 12th to see cons and get results (why me!!!!   )

sorry to go on i just cant beleive i have to be so awkward

anyway enough of me hope you lovely ladies have a great Thursday 


take care


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good morning ladies

Tracey - Dont be sorry and you're not going on - It is understandable....Im sorry that you are having to go through this and I really hope it gets sorted out soon hun...     
Sarah -   and welcome to this thread - when do you start treatment ?
Britta - Take it easy honey - try and put your feet up for a couple of days if you can.. 
Sweetpea - I know exactly what you mean hun..sometimes waiting for   is worse than the 2ww..It will be here soon babes...
Deb - Its great news that you will be   again -       
Hi to Sam, Kizzymouse, Kitty, Katrina, Liz, Misky, Jules, Lu, Yonny, Jillypops and everyone else I may have missed...

Pri..xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oh great! I posted a message & it got caught up in a technical fault & I lost it!!

Will try again - here goes!

Hi all,

 for Tracey

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Pri

Britta - NO LIFTING HUN! Put your feet up!

Deb, glad to hear that you can start again soon.

 for Chickadee

Hello and welcome to Sarah

Hi Kizzy, how are the injections going?

Kitty, glad to hear the basting went well - fingers crossed!

Misky how are you?

Lu, how are you feeling?

Hello to Sam, Katrina, Sweetpea, Mouse, Leoarna, Cathy, Corrina, Jan, Claire, Yonny, Jules, Mel, Jillypops & anyone else I have missed (!) Soz I am still catching up!

All is ok here. Cons said we can go again next month, so I'm hoping to start injections again in a couple of weeks depending when   turns up.

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Liz

Great news that you can start tx again next month, i dont know we are either hoping and praying   doesnt arrive or hurrying her along so we can get started

Pri - hope scan goes ok tomorrow 

short and sweet at the mo

nice and   here at the moment

hope everyone is having a good Thursday

Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
Hope everyone's OK...

Tracey - I hope you can get moving soon. All this waiting around sends us   It's grey and windy here so make the most of your   ! BTW no basting wasn't painful, uncomfortable, yes. I had a student nurse looking in which meant everything took twice as long as the fertility nurse wanted her to get a good look at my cervix! (sorry if TMI) Not very nice when you're in such a compromising position   

Liz - so glad you can go next month. It means you'll be able to get focussed again. Hope everything has settled down a bit in your household.

Britta - put down those heavy bags!  I'm trying to rest up at the mo but it's not easy.  I'm not sure about days either but I usually measure first day of luteal phase from temp rise which means the day after basting. So today is day 1 for me. I think I'll test 22 April if AF hasn't arrived. The hospital told me to test one week after my missed period (3 weeks after basting) but I can't wait that long!   

Sam - fingers crossed for your surge!   I admire you so much going through this without a partner but I like to think I would have done the same thing if I hadn't have been lucky enough to meet DH. We're all rooting for you!

Deb - so glad you can start up again straight away, chick. These things can hit us anytime anywhere and at the most awkward moments but I hope you're feeling more positive now  

Kizzy - you're going to frazzle yourself with too much information, hun! All you can do is make sure you're as tip top physically and mentally as you can for you (and even that doesn't seem to matter in all cases) and CHILL! Easier said than done, I know   

Hi to Jules, Pri, Corrina, Claire (thanks for list - I'm ready to move the 2WW now!), Clarebabes, REbecca, Misky, Charlie, Lu, Leoarna, Mouse, Jan, Tessa, Sarah, Jillypops, Katrina, Cathy, Yonny, Mel and anyone I've rudely missed.

Keep the faith!          ^   reiki^      

I think I'm going a bit   already.

Kitty x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


just a quickie to let you know that we wont be cycling this month cos there was not a sperm match this month, so hopefully will be cycling in  june now.


hope you all are well


xxdebxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi girls.
Just a quickie from me.

Deb - sorry to hear you're not cycling this month. rest up and give it your all next month.

Britta and Kitty - How's it going for you my little cycle buddies?!?

I had my first basting today along with my pregnyl jab. Back again tomorrow for basting number two. Will ask when I have to test just to make sure. It went well. They changed my donor on me as they can't find my CMV blood results so have changed me to a CMV - donor just in case I'm CMV- too. Will get retested when I have my progesterone test next Friday.

Good Luck to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Evening Lovely Ladies!*
Hope all is well, 
Deb, sorry your not cycling this month, Good Luck with the next one, hope they find a suitable match xx
Sam, Glad the basting went OK, Good Luck for 2Moro 
Kitty, Hope your doing OK, 
Love to all of you,  
Must go now and eat some chocolate... i could get used to being spoilt like this.....
Love Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

morning all 

its friday     

Deb - sorry to hear you wont be cycling this month, rest up and fingers crossed for June 

Britta - chocolate mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! you deserve to be spoilt, how are you? 

Kitty -  how are you ?

kizzy, chickadee, pri, sam, liz hi to you all and to anyone else i have missed

have a great Friday


tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

It's very quiet today! I hope everyone is either very relaxed and contented or nicely busy. Nothing to report here - just thought I'd say hello and wish everyone a very good start to the weekend!
(Deb - sorry you're having to wait, hun   )



Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey kitty  

very quiet today isnt it?

anyway how are you? still got your feet up resting i hope  , what date is test date 

   

Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
Extraordinarily quiet! I'm on my third day of taking it easy and back to normal tomorrow. Have just had a 30 minute lie down so feeling nice and refreshed. Although I have to say, this resting is probably not doing my waistline any good! I'm paranoid about doing anything too aerobic but will do some yoga in a minute (while old ER is on   ) 
Official test date is not til 26 April but that's three weeks after basting so will probably test 22nd if   hasn't arrived by then.
How are you doing? Any news on AF yet?
Kitty x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

It is pretty quiet!  It's a good thing, coz it's taken ages for me to catch up, I've been in bed with a migraine for a couple of days, It could be a sign the AF is on it's way.

Pri- thanks for the AF dance, WHAT ARE those bananas doing to each other !!!! I hope your scan has gone well.

Sam- hope your 2nd basting has gone well & the   doesn't send you too 

Britta- glad to hear you're living it up in chocolate heaven , a girls got to have some fun!

Kitty- There's nothing like a bit of ER to take your mind off the  

Deb- sorry to hear you're not cycling this month, Good luck for June, I hope they find your perfect match 

Liz -Great to hear you've not got too long to wait now.

Kizzy- Hope the down regging is going well and you manage to avoid those menopause symptoms.

I'm just avoiding doing the housework (as usual).  DH has just rung to see if I've managed to get out of bed and started dusting, He's the one like Monica in our relationship! 

Big   to  everyone, sorry if I've missed you off, my brains still a bit fuzzy  

Love & hugs


Mel xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls 

this is just going to be a short one, am leaving off work in 10 minutes and wanted to say have a great weekend, will catch up Monday as computers gone wrong at home (blooming problems with computers   )

Take care all

loadsa love and   

Tracey


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quickie from me. Second basting went well. I test on the 21st and I'm now on holiday for the whole 2ww so I'm sure I'll be totally ga-ga by then. One of the girls from work got a BFP today. Just hope that this pregnancy of hers isn't as painful for me as her last. I suffered a possible m/c a couple of months into her first. So I'm feeling a little sorry for myself today when I should really be on cloud nine for her. My other friends' pregnancies haven't bothered me. Sorry about the moan, I'm on my own, no other half and my parents are away for the weekend.

Think I might take Britta's lead and go and eat chocolate.

Have a great weekend
Sam xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just an update from me. Spoke to my clinic today, and the embryologist is pretty sure the cons would not want a satellite unit at the clinic, as the wouldn't benefit from it themselves (money wise).  So looks like i shall be going to The Bridge after all. 

I am registering as an egg sharer and then do IVF that way. Hey ho!!!

Had a bit of a heated discussion last night with DH. He thinks i'm becoming obsessed with becoming pregnant. I can understand how he feels, cos i have been thinking about it a lot, but i just want the treatments sorted out.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Sam honey you sound like you need a huge hug, actually so do you mouse so will we have a big group one?    

Feeling a bit more normal now so may get back to proper personals in the next few days once I catch up properly...

have a good weekend girls 

J x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Evening all

I guess it was quiet today coz I wasnt at work and taking up all the space on this thread    

Deb - Sorry to hear you are not cycling this month...and   for June

Mouse - Hope the egg share works out OK so that you can move on to IVF soon..I guess it must be hard for DH too, unfortunately for us men dont handle things as well...I know its no easier for you and I dont blame you for just wanting to get on with the tx - we are all doing this to reach a goal, and you will reach yours soon hun... 

Sam - Glad the basting went well...and I hope the chocie cheered you up   

Mel -     - I have no idea 

Tracey and Kitty - how are you both, hope ur having a nice relaxing weekend  

Britta - How are you honey ?

Hi to everyone else too...and I hope u all have a lovely weekend

Well I had my scan today and I have two lovely follies, one at 15 and one at 17...So now I dont need anymore menopur and will take the trigger (pregnyl ) tomorrow at 8pm and get basted on Monday !!  YIPEEE 
Im so exicted.. and all that worry about the Easter hols, cant believe they were going to make me cancel this cycle because of it...
So I will be joining a couple of you soon on the 2ww finally - BE prepared (Im not the most patient person - Its an aries thing)     

Pri...xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Lovely ladies!

Pri - good luck with basting on Monday! good follies go  go on a good early easter egg hunt! I hope to see you on BFp soon too hun! Your dreams can and will come true. Remember the mantra we can and will get pregnant!
When the bifday, fellow arian? 
I'm doing Ok thanks, yes sinking in more! I will feel loads better when i have the Nuchal out of the way on Thursday and get some good feedback (I hope!). All on track so far had two scans and little wriggler was seen last time - bless! 
It's been a turbulent time, you guys will remember that DH has been very poorly since the summer, well we've got a diagnosis now, he has Multiple Sclerosis, it is so far looking mild (yippee!) but he will have another brain scan in 4 months to see where we are at. It's been tough on top of everything else but we are keeping .

Has anyone heard from Lu since her scan on Weds? How is she? Is all OK? 

Kizzy - good to 'speak' the other day and to see round two is in full swing! Keep calm and 

Love to you all and I hope we see more of you on BFP soon! may all your dreams come true 

Loads of       for sniffin, popping, jabbin, basting and 2ww!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
What a horrible rainy and windy day. Hope you're enjoying your weekends.

Charlie - just read your post. So sorry about DH. You must both be under so much stress at the moment. Let's hope that a strong and healthy pregnancy will keep you going through these tough times  

Pri - so glad things have worked out and that you're all systems go for Monday.     Good luck, chick. We can get stressed, sorry, remain calm on the 2WW together!! 

Mouse - it's hard to let go of something until we've reached our goal. Sorry that the satellite thing won't work out for you. Best of luck for the egg share though, chick.    

Sam - glad the second basting went well. I know how you feel about things. I always feel like someone's punched me in the gut when anyone tells me they're pregnant. It's a gut reaction and nothing I can do about it. Have you got some good mates who know what you're going through? We're always here to listen to your woes ....

Anyway, it's brightening up so may stick my head outside.

Love and   to all. (Where is everyone at the moment?) 

Kitty x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girls
im Andrea and have just joined the boards.I am 28 DH 27, I was basted on thursday for the third time we have been ttc for nearly 4 yrs after 2 misc.I have to do a preg test on the 20th and I am so nervous as I know were getting closer to IVF. Well I am 2 days into my 2ww and havent lost my marbles YET!!! lol.
I am really looking forward to getting to know you all
Love Andie x
Oh and could i just say a hello to Charlie and Kitty


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Andie!

It's too early for me to be too   yet but I'm sure next week I'll be climbing the walls!

           

Kitty x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, It is very quiet again.... 
Hope all is well and every one is enjoying their weekend. I am staying in, bored!! 
I don't feel like i am on my 2ww, not feeling too stressed but am sure by next week i will be very anxious!! 
Quick *WELCOME* to Andie, hope your 2ww goes OK! 
*Sam*, you eat as much chocolate as you can because apparently it releases happy hormones - that my excuse!!! 
*Mouse*, sorry things aren't going too well, i really hope it gets sorted soon for you!
*Pri,* good luck with basting chick x
*Kitty*, glad your holding out OK, I'm sure by next week we'll be crazy 2getha along with the other ladies!!
*Hi to everyone else!* 
Love and Luck 
Britta xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Britta - An excuse to eat chocolate Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It's weird, with close friends being pg I'm fine. It's just this one girl at work who isn't a particularly nice person who seems to get everything fall into her lap. During the early stages of her last pregnancy I had a suspected v early m/c, a couple of days later my boyfriend dumped me. So her being pregnant doesn't fill me with happy thoughts. The prospect of her coming into my room and rubbing her belly for the next nine months like she did last time, even though she knew about my probs, doesn't appeal to me. So had a pretty down day yesterday, Feeling a lot more positive today though. 
Welcome Andie -you test the day before me. Good luck on the 2ww.

Love and hugs to everyone.

Sam xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girls

Hope you are all doing well    to all you 2WWers!!

Well down regging symptoms have finally kicked in, had a crap sleep the last 2 nights what with AF arriving ( and being very sore this month...strange!) and with having hot flushes and night sweats and being very moody!!  

Still only got til Friday til I start on the Menopur that cancels out the Zolodex ( I am a walking pharmacy!!)

So in a way I'm looking forward to starting injections!!  

I'm at work on overtime today but nearly finished.  Have a nice Sunday girls 

Lotsa Luv from me


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi everyone
I haven't really posted for a while but have been keeping up with whats been going on with everyone. 

Sam I know how you feel about that girl, I had a similar situation with a girl I used to work with.  I ended up taking another job as I couldn't bear working with her after she had the baby.  Just try to ignore her.

Andy welcome.  I've added you to our list, so we can track where everyone is on their treatment stage.  Wishing you all the best.

Kizzy sorry your not feeling very good today.  Hope your feeling better soon

Well just a quickie about me waiting for AF to arrive, she should have arrived Friday, but cycles are all over the shop since starting all this treatment.  Feel really c**p today, don't know if she'll show her ugly face.  If not will test in the morning.  Need to know one way or other so we can start the last cycle of IUI.

To all the ladies on their 2WW, try to stay positive, and lots of luck to you all

Claire


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well ladies
The witch has arrived so back to the injections I go, and fingers crossed 3rd (and last) time lucky
Claire


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies
*GOOD LUCK * Claire with this cycle, 
*Hi to everyone,* 
Well, I'm nearly a week into my 2ww and have really bad stabbing and period pains in my lower abdomen and have had some brownish discharge 2day so i am off to bed to rest as i have just finished work and feel exhausted!! Felt really positive yestarday, not so much today but....  Got to keep smiling!!! 
Will catch up 2Moro,
Britta xxx[/color]


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya girls
Well 4 days into my 2ww and I have finally started to relax, my skin is terrible though feel like putting a paper bag over my head. Have had a really quiet and relaxing w/end my DH is out with the guys for a few beers to watch footy, so I have been pampering myself all afternoon .

Sam I also worked with a girl like that to she has just left a few weeks ago to start her maternity leave (thank god) keep your chin up and just try to ignore her (I know its hard).

Claire good luck with your third time I am sure this is the time for you

Kitty how are you?

Hello to everyone else
   to you all
Love Andie


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Andie - Welcome to this thread..hope you're ok
Claire - Really sorry hun to hear about   and   for the next one - Here's to thrid time lucky !!      
Sam - Not nice when people rub it in hun..dont let her get to you and be positive -  for you hun....   
Britta - Hope you feel a little better after a rest - take it easy hun... 
Kizzy - Sorry to hear the symptoms are kicking in - hope you feel better soon
Charlie - Hi hun...My bday was on 3rd - when's yours ?  Im so sorry to hear about DH honey...as hard as it is Im glad you're staying     


A big   to everyone else....hope you've all had a nice weekend

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls (computer is working, for the moment at least)

had a bit of catching up to do

pri - good luck with basting tomorrow   

Andie - hiya and welcome how are feeling?   

claire - good luck with this cycle hun 

Sam - hope your ok 

Kizzymouse - how are you?

Britta - hope the pains have subsided and have had a good rest today 

hi to anyone i have forgot (apologies, trying to catch up)


Love to everyone


tracey


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All

Well where do I start? I am so hacked off, I had a phone call from my consultant yesterday. I have to go back to see him urgently of Thursday as the PCT have change the criteria for referral. Arrrrggghhhhh!!! another month wasted!!!!!!    

I am so fed up, I just want to get on with things, I am getting no younger whilst they mess around!!! I am hoping it is nothing major they have changed to the criteria for NHS treatment otherwise I could miss out.


Help Help Help!!!! All I want is a family and the bureaucrats in the society are stopping me, how annoying!!!!      




Glad to get this rant off my chest x x 

Sending positive thoughts to you all and baby dust  

Love
Sarah xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Sarah

you rant all you want, i know what you mean all i seem to do is wait for appointments lately BUT just want to get the ball rolling  

you take care and keep intouch with how your appointment goes on Thursday 



Tracey


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Tracey

Thanks for your thoughts, It would be nice if he would at least put me back on the clomid whilst I am waiting!!!

Will keep you posted

Sarah


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sarah -    sorry that you are getting messed around so much like this - the worst part is the waiting - I really hope things get sorted out quickly for yous o you can get started again       

Tracey - hope you're well hun...


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks alot pri, Good luck eith your treatment x x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys - it's the end of the weekend  

Claire - sorry   came, hun. Let's hope the next one is THE one for you    

Britta - your symptoms are sounding good. Implantation bleeding? Fingers crossed for you  

Sam - I've just had a colleague go on maternity leave (at last!) and it's so tough. She was only 21 and had no plans to get pregnant, didn't even like the father....grrrrrrr 

Sarah - sorry things are so complicated. It took ages for me to get going too as they changed the way they refer people but didn't inform my GP so I had to get discharged and start all over again delaying things by three months. So frustrating! Are you going to be at the QMC?  

Andie - I'm OK thanks although I've started thinking about things a bit too much already. Your pampering sounds like a great idea.   

Kizzy - let's hope those symptoms disappear soon. It all sounds so yucky!

Good luck to fellow cyclers  (I love that smiley)

Best wishes and love to all  

Kitty x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies
The witch has gone again, so don't know whats happening.  I spent ages doing my diary, and the witch bu***rs off.
Thanks ladies for all your support
Claire


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a quick   today!

Have had a hectic day, wondering around moors with DH & Dex getting completely lost in blizzard conditions!  It was great fun! 

Pri - Good luck tomorrow with the basting   

Britta, Sam & Kitty- hope you've all got your feet up relaxing & are being spoiled rotten 

Andie- Welcome to you,  I'm pretty new here myself & have had a really lovely welcome

Kizzy - Glad to hear the meno symptoms   might be banished soon.

Claire- All digits crossed for 3rd time lucky

Hope everyone is feeling healthy & happy  

Love & Hugs to everyone

Mel xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya everyone  

I've sooo much to catch up on since the passed couple of days but I hope your are all well  

Britta - Hope your doing ok on your   and get plenty of rest.  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Tracey - Your sure going through the mill.  Here is a wee   for you.  

Liz - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for next month. Stay   

Kitty -   on the rest of your   I'll be keeping everything crossed for you   Good Luck when you decide to test  

Deb -   Awe thats a shame your not cycling this month.  Good opportunity to have a bit of you time though... you deserve it!!!

Sam - Keep your wee chin up sweetie!   with the rest of your   and with your testing. 

Mouse -   with the Eggshare.  I'm hoping you finally get somewhere with this as you've been messed about something terrible recently.  Try and stay  

Charlie - I'm sorry to hear about your DH and I'm glad its not as bad as you thought.
Take care both of you  

Andrea - Welcome and   with your tx.

Claire - All my fingers and tootsies are crossed for you!

Kizzy -   Thats a bummer your feeling the effects of the meds.  Never mind it wont be long till Friday and hopefully you'll be feeling better   Heres a wee   for you sweetie x

Pri - Yey! I'm soo glad your scan went well and you have a few good follies    Wishing you loads of  for your basting tomorrow...dont forget to rest LOADS! from tomorrow and through your   I'll be thinking of you lots and keeping everything crossed for you sweetie xxx

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Nothing much to report about myself.  Re-decorating house this week as me and DH are off work on holiday. So taking this opportunity to get it all done before tx starts and before I need to rest.  I'm not very good at sitting doing nothing!!!

Luv and   
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hiya girls, just wanted to drop in and say HELLO to you all. I've been a bit quiet, mainly due to the sleep monster kicking in big style, and also not being entirely sure where to post for the time being. Anyway, that shouldn't - and doesn't - stop me dropping in to say I hope you're all hanging in there and finding a little bit of sunshine each day, in the middle of all this madness

2WW-ers - Britta, Claire, Kitty and Pri... GOOD LUCK!
DR-ers - Kizzy, nearly there, chuck!
Inbetweenies - Clarebabes, Andie, Sam, Tracey, Sarah, Mel, Liz (I'll pm you today, hun) Sweetpea, Deb and Mouse.... your turn next!!!!

Hope I got everyone in the right place!

Big love to you all!

Leoarna x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

its monday    BUT the   is shining (albeit a bit chilly)

Pri - good luck with your basting today, will be thinking of you hun  

Leoarna - how are you?

Britta - how are you feeling today hun?  

Sarah - just a quick hello, how are you?

sweetpea - sounds like you are going to have a busy week this week have you any plans for easter weekend  

Kitty -how are you? being spoilt i hope   

claire - how are you today? whats happening with the  

sorry if i have missed anyone

have a good Monday (or at least try!) 

loadsa love and spreading    to one and all

tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Morning!! 
What a lovely day here in Leeds, The sun is shining!! Still snow on the roof from last nights blizzardy type effort but it seems to cheer me up when i see a bit of sun!! 
Felt really negative and fed up last night.  Was really silly and had a ***!!  but because i haven't had one for so long it made me really dizzy & sickly so it serves me right!!  HA!! I was like a school girl again hanging out of the bathroom window smoking my head off!!
Well, all pains have gone and haven't had anymore spotting through the night or this morning so feeling happier, taken the day off work 2day, going to have a nice walk to clear my brain its been working over time. I have had no symptoms yet, whatsoever, but only a week into it so may start with some this week! Thats when I'll really go insane i think!! 
Tracey, How are you?
Kizzymouse, sounds like your having an awful time with the drugs, Good Luck with the injections!
Andie, Good Luck with the 2ww!
Pri, GOOD LUCK with basting! Is it today??
Sam and Kitty, How are you holding out??
Leoarna, Glad your doing OK - sleepy head!!
Sarah, hope your feeling OK  
Big *"HELLO"* to everyone else, sending lots of  your way xx
Love Britta xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Britta, stay positve hun, that could well be implantation spotting..... Nearly half way through!
Leoarna x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Britta - im fine thanks for asking, how are you?   glad to hear the spotting has stopped, did you have a nice stroll in the fresh air hope you are resting and taking it easy   . the sun has gone and its a bit grey at the moment looks like it might     

Pri - how did the basting go hun?  

Leoarna - how are you? what are you up to today? 

Talk to everyone soon


Tracey


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls.

I am lacking any enthusiasm for being at work today so thought I would catch up with what has been happening with you guys!!

Deb - sorry to hear that you have to wait until June until your next cycle. Take time this month to relax ready for the next treatment. We may be   buddies next month.

Sam - The person at work sounds horrible. As you have told them of your situation it just amazes me how insensitive some people can be. Keep your chin up, and fingers crossed that you get a positive result this time.

Mouse - Really hope that the egg share works out for you.

Kitty & Andie - good luck to you on the 2WW. I hope that you are feeling   and are well rested.

Britta - sorry to hear that you are feeling a little low. I hope the day off and a bit of fresh air has helped and that you are feeling a bit better today. 

Kizzy Mouse - Yikes the symptoms on down regging sound horrible - I hope that you start feeling better when you take the Menopur.

Sarah - sorry to hear that you are being mucked around with the funding by the PCT. It is so frustrating. I hope that it all goes well on your appointment on Thursday.

Mel - A long walk on the Downs sounds blissful!

Pri - I hope basting went well today.

Sweetpea - good luck with the decorating. DH and I also have a busy Easter weekend ahead of us redoing the bathroom. 


Hello Leoarna and Tracey - I hope you are both OK.

As for me - I am waiting my next cycle in June and counting down the days until 30th April when we are going away for a weeks break to Spain. Just what the doctor ordered. 

Sorry if I missed anyone - if I did, here is a special hug for you!  

Sending you all lots of  

Jules xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello ladies

I'll apologies first as this wont be a long post.

I hope everyone is OK and not going too  .

Tracey still no  , and I cant say that I have any signs of her showing up.  I did a test this am but got a  .  Checked with the clinic and they we're really helpful as it wasn't an IUI cycle.  But they did say that if no AF by weds to test again.  So fingers crossed the light spotting yesterday was late implant bleeding. Lets hope

I hope that everyone is OK, and that all who got basted are doing fine and resting well.  Wishing everyone good luck

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girlies

No personals today soz cant think straight!!   

Had major rage and moodiness at work today, couldve really went mental at someone and thats not me!!   

Never mind not long til scan on Friday!!

Hopefully I'll be feeling better, not feeling very   about this whole thing!!

Hope everyone else is doing fine


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya girls, been awol, just needed a break   day 12 today, dont have any symptoms, but do have a sore head today.

Deb sorry your not cycling this months, roll on June.

Britta hang in there hun.

Pri hope basting went well   

Good luck to those on the 2ww   

Katrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all - Thank you very much for your good luck wishes - It was a little more painful than last time, but not too bad - at least its done...So I am now on the official  
I will be testing on the same day we move into our new home - Did as much packing as I could at the weekend and now DH will have to do the rest of the packing !  Taking the rest of the week off to chill...really want this to be the one

Katrina & Leorna - Long time hun.. good to see u back  
Claire - Lets hope you tested too early 
Jules - I bet you cant wait for your holiday - perfect time to go and have a break before your tx 
Britta - As the others said hopefully it was implantation bleeding  - I hope so             
Sweetpea - Hi, how are you hun ?  Where are you going on holiday ?
Kitty, Sam, Britta and Andie (my fellow ) - hope you're all doing well and are getting plenty of rest

A big   to everyone else...

Lots a love and  

Pri..xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys just checking in with a quickie.
Hope everyone is OK.

Katrinar - don't read anything into anything, hun.  

Claire - hope it was a late implantation bleed, petal. Lots of positive vibes to you ..      

Pri - glad basting went well. Welcome to the 2WW !!!

 to all you lovely ladies!

Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

At least last night was my last pessary, thank god, I am going to test Friday if AF hasnt got me first (good Friday), been in a mood today so think she is on her way.  If a BFN at least I can go   this easter weekend.

Pri moving and testing on the same day, hope you keep your stress levels down, when I moved last year, I was so stressed out, but it worked out in the end.  Good luck hon.

Katrina


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya girls
Hope everyone is well, its been along day at work today only 3 more left then of 
for 4 wonderful days ha ha.

Britta  We can all fall of the wagon on the *** front, the worst thing I found 
was the weight I put on but hopefully it will be worth it. Good luck on your 

Kitty How are you, still sane?

Sarah Hope your feeling a little bit better today hun

Claire Good luck with your testing on wed keep my fingers crossed for a  

And to everyone else thanks for the warm welcome

Luv Andie xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Katrina - It is quite worrying its all happening on the same day - Im hoping to leave DH to do most of it - his family are coming down to help so that I dont have to do anything


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats good you have help, here's hoping new house new baby as they say.

Katrina


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

was lost last night not being able to post  

Britta - nice to see you in chat   i know what you mean about confusing, it is when its busy, still back to posting now which is great   how are you? up to anything today?

Pri - glad the basting went well    

claire - have you tested again or will you (might have been too early   )

Katrinar - not long now hun   

Leoanra - how u doing hun? 

sweetpea - how the decorating going?

hi to everyone i have missed

Well i am back to hospital tomorrow again  , get result of blood test and hopefully see whats next 

talk soon

love to all

Tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Tracey
Still no sign of the witch, thought she would have turned up last night, had some period type pains, but as of yet it has come to nothing.  We're thinking about retesting tomorrow, but if I'm feeling brave will let it another couple of days just to make sure.  Fingers crossed eh.

Hope everything goes OK for you tommorrow with the hospital.  Good luck.

Thanks, must go now as I'm off to work

Claire


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hang in there Claire, I can see you're being messed about by your body... Thinking of you today! Leoarna


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Morning all, just a quickie from me
Pri - glad the basting went well - welcome to the 2ww.
Best of luck Claire.

I'm round my parents right now having just taken delivery of a load of new furniture for them. So I'm trying my best to resist the urge to put it together for them. I know it's sad but I love the challenge of flat packs! Although my mum was so sweet last night and wouldn't let me lift anything at Ikea last night as we went to buy it, even though she can be in agony with osteoporosis in her back having affected two of her vertebrae. So while I was running round trying to find someone to help us with the lifting to save her, she was sneaking to help my dad.
I might just go back round to my house to resist temptation - there are also biscuits and chocolates around here which I don't even have around mine! So I'm back off home to eat pineapple instead!

Love and hugs to all

Sam P xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tracey - we got our blood tests back today and everything is fine.  Seems like you and I might be at the same stage.  I think I will be starting around the 4th or 5th of May if AF behaves.  

Sam - you're not alone.  I also enjoy flat packs but usually DH puts them together and ends up swearing more than anything else - takes all the fun out of it... Enjoy the pineapple

Pri - I hope the move goes smoothly and good luck for testing  

Katrina - good luck for testing on Friday, hoping its a great Friday for you

 to everyone else.  Sorry I'm not so up to date on everyone.

Cathy


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope your all well.

Kizzy, hope your feeling ok & hope your scan goes well on Friday.

Claire, doesn't drive you nuts when your waiting for AF! You just want to know one way or another! Hope your ok.

Britta I hope your 2ww isn't sending you too  

 & welcome Andie!

Pri, glad your basting went well, take it easy!

Sarah,   hope it goes well on Thursday.

Tracey, I hope your blood test results are good.

Leoarna, Hello! I have pm'd you!

Sweetpea, I hope you have a good holiday!

Katrina, hang on in there, not long to go!

Hi Mel, Sam, Mouse, Deb, Kitty, Jules, Cathy, Charlie & everyone else! ( I really can't keep up!)

All is ok here. I'm having one of those months, you know the ones, when you think you might be pg naturaly. Driving me  . I have some of the symptoms I had last month & I am shattered oh goodness it is sending me round the bend! 

We are off to Torquay with friends for Easter. Going on Thursday, and will be back some time next week, prob going be dictated by if and when AF turns up, as I need to get back for a baseline scan.

Liz
x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
ive had a bit of a break from the board for a while. been busy with DD and DS as easter hols. Having DH problems at the mo which isnt helping, so might wait till later in year to go for our final NHS IUI.

tracey hope all goes well at hospital for you

cathy hope all goes well for you in may  

sam i love flat pack. my ex hubbie was totally useless putting it together, i loved rubbing his face in it!! and as for biccies and chocs oh how can you resist mmmm  

clare fingers crossed for no AF  

katrina fingers crossed no AF for you as well  

Britta i know how you feel with the sneaky ****!!! makes me wretch though lol

sorry not many personals been away that long finding it hard to catch up.
i hope there have been loads of +ves and not to many -ves

take care all 
Corrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon all

Corrina - Sorry to hear about DH problems - hope you manage to sort things out soon     
Liz - I hope you have a wonderful time in Torquay - I know you've not had it easy recently hun.....    Hopefully you are feeling symptoms of a natural pg  
Cathy - Glad your results came back fine...and I hope  doesnt play up  
Sam - Well done for resisting the flat packs..      Enjoy the pineapple..
Claire - How frustrating hun... Stay     and      
Tracey -   for tomorrow hun..
Katrina - I hope so too, thats what MIL keeps saying....she had a baby everytime she moved !!  How are u hun ?
Andie, Britta and Kitty - Hope you're not going too   yet
Hi to Jules, Leorna, Sarah, Sweetpea, Mouse, Charlie, Kizzymouse and everyone else - Hope you're all doing well..

Pri...xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

not a very nice day here today just started    

Corrina - hope you sort out problems with dh soon  

Liz - torquay for easter sounds great, i am off to Suffolk for a couple of days to see my nan  

Britta - where are you hun? hope your ok  

claire - if   has not arrived hold out for as long as you can (easier said than done) 

cathy - i am back to hospital tomorrow to see whats next, you never know we may be cycle buddies  

hello to everyone i have missed hope your all having a good day 

Tracey


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

[size=30pt]25 days until the IUI girls meet, any more takers?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

for Corrina

Dh's can be very   I hope it gets better soon.

Liz
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies
Thanks for all the support, and yes she has arrived at last, so will be starting injections Thursday.

Will pop back i later to catch up properly off to make stew and fresh bread (in the bread maker of course)

Claire


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks liz, im sure its the stress of the tx etc getting to us both. think we could do with the extra month off! 

claire - any room round the table for me i LOVE stew  , oh and fresh bread mmmmmm (im such a   when it comes to good hearty food!)
sorry to hear the witch turned up   though 

all the best Corrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrina - very best of luck honey for good friday.      

lu - hope the pregnancy is goimg well.

leoarna - hope you are well too.

sam - hope the 2ww is going well, hope you resisted the urge to build that furniture.


big   to everyone.


not feeling that well today so short post at the moment.


xxdebxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Another quickie from me. Sorry - didn't resist the urge after all, sorry. Mum and Dad were both home early from work so we did it all together. They did the lifting and the hard work. To be honest my mum can't read intsructions without words and my dad usually swears and gives up. Spooky though, I've just finished a huge bowl of stew as well - just the weather for it! 
Am now drinking pineapple juice as there may be a link between fresh pineapples and uterine contractions. Looks like my dogs may be in for a treat - have three pineapples left, they love it!

Best of luck to everyone. Have a great break to all of those who get to go away. Back to the TV cabinet for me!!

Love Sam xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Blimey girls,

I don't know what the hell is going on, but I just had a really strong urge to do a test and its a  . Can't quite believe it (again). 

Got to get my head round all this, my cons said I was ovulating when I went in for my scan 10 days ago and we had   that night. Blimey. 

I will do another test tomorrow, maybe its a false positive!? Keep you posted.

Liz
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Good Evening 
*Pri, Kitty, Sam, Andie,* Hope the 2ww is going OK and you are all taking it easy and not going too doo-lally!!!  

*Jules*, Hope these days in April fly by for your holiday chick  hope you have a lovely time!!

*Kizzymouse,* "Good Luck" for your scan on Friday 

*Tracey*, I'm fine ta, that chat room drove me crazy last night  !! Was only in there 5 mins!!! Hope your OK? x

*Liz,* Hope you have a fab time in Torquay and really hope you are right in what your thinking about a natural pregnancy, that would be great for you, heres hoping  

*Claire*, Glad in a way for you that AF has come so that at least you can get on with tx, "happy Jabbin!!"

*Leoarna & Lou*, Hope you are both "swell" lol 

*Cathy, Katrinar, Sweetpea, Corrina, Charlie, Deb,* and anyone else i have rudely forgotton *"HELLO!!" * and 

All is well here, still no symptoms, signs or severe insanity as yet but I'll keep you posted!!

Love and Luck to all
Britta xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

LIZ, Posted that one before i read yours " CONGRATULATIONS" WOW!!!
             
Lots of Luck for you test 2moro, 
Britta xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, Liz - you have been on a rollercoaster ride.  I'm holding thumbs for you and sending you some  to make sure this time.

       and good luck for re-testing!!!

Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Britta - dh had just seen the photo of your dog hes asking what breed is it? is it a bulldog 

will do a longer post in a mo


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Well Clearblue is agreeing with First Response (couldn't help but do another test). So this is something I never thought I'd say, but it looks like a natural BFP for me. Eek.

I have been rubbing on natural progesterone for the last ten days, just on the off chance, so I'm going to continue and hope this little one sticks!

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all

Liz - sounds good to me     
and all natural thats great 

thinking of you 

 again hunny

Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Liz - great news!        I'm so please for you, hun. It's amazing how these things happen! Is the progesterone something that the hospital has given you??  I shall 'wave' to you as you head down the M5 as we're going to Devon on Thursday too. It will be a good Easter for you - let's hope it's nice and sunny too! .

How are my fello 2wwaiters, Britta, Andie, Pri, Sam? Nothing much happening here... am half way through now so starting to think a bit more about things.

Claire - sorry AF has properly come but at least you can focus on your next round, hun.  

Sam - I tried fresh pineapple just before ov just because everyone says it's good (although has anyone actually confirmed that they contain selenium) but it set my teeth on edge someting shocking   Never again!!

Deb - hope you feel better soon 

Kizzy - how are you hun?

Hi to Jules, Tracey, Jan, Jules, Corrina, Mouse, Misky (how are you, Misky?), Lu, Sarah, Sweet Pea and any lovely ladies I've missed. 


Kitty x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Liz on your   I am so pleased for you hun and enjoy your w/end

Hi Kitty am trying not to think of the 2ww to much havent been in a very good mood today, am sat watching a programme on tv about winning the lottery and started crying at one couple I was so pleased for them (whats all that about?).

Testing is only 8 days away (thank god) lets just hope we get   and of course to everybody else on their 2ww

To all you other lovely ladies  sending you loads of    

Bye for now 
Luv Andie xxx ps could anyone send me a bubble I feel sad I havent got any lol


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Andie

a bubble for you   (hope this is right!!!)

Britta - hope you dont mind me sending you a pm, not used it before thats all  

Tracey


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I tell you what you lot can't half  . Been trying to catch up with all thats been happening, but have got completely lost -sorry

Liz..Congratulations sweetie  Great news

Good luck to all 2wwers and those just about to baste, hugs to those who need them

J x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Liz   thats wonderfull news hon, sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

[b]Andie[/b] blown you *TEN * to cheer you up!!! 
Tracey, dont mind that you sent me a pm at all xxx
Britta xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

liz - fab news huge congrats


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

I've been trying to catch up, but am so desperate to go to bed, just want to say

CONGRATULATIONS LIZ ON YOUR 

        

Mel xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


liz - OMG Huge congrats honey to you and your d/h                 


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Liz,
Wow honey thats some rollercoaster youve been on hun!

Sending lots of sticky vibes your way         


XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

morning all 

liz has it sunk in yet, so hapy for you  

Chickadee - where have you been hun? how are you? 

Andie - sorry to hear you was not feeling to bright yesterday, sending you bundles of   and hope your feeling a bit better today

claire1 - best of luck with starting injections tomorrow 

Deb30 - sorry that you was feeling under the weather yesterday sending you   and hope your feeling much better today 

Sam - couldnt resisit the urge eh! hope your ok 

corrina - how are yoy u today? hope problems with dh sorted themselves out  

kizzy-how are you 

Hally - how are you hun?

Britta - how are you? hope 2ww not sending you  

hi to everyone i have missed


love and hugs

Tracey


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congrats Liz new home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54362.new.html#new


----------

